# Bait tank for blueback



## warronl (May 9, 2012)

I'm hoping to do some striper fishing this weekend with Blueback Herring. What are you guys using for bait tanks for them? Will I need a round or oval tank, or will a cooler and aerator be ok? Up until now I've used a cooler with an aerator for my shiners, trout, and the occasional bluegill. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Terribleted (May 9, 2012)

warronl said:


> I'm hoping to do some striper fishing this weekend with Blueback Herring. What are you guys using for bait tanks for them? Will I need a round or oval tank, or will a cooler and aerator be ok? Up until now I've used a cooler with an aerator for my shiners, trout, and the occasional bluegill. Thanks for any advice!



 Rounder is better. Aeration is helpfull.  Keeping the water temp below 65 or so is ideal...add small amounts of non-chlorine ice to keep it so. Filtration makes a big difference if available.

  I use a 25 gallon Sunshine Grayline bait tank with aeration and filtration...treated with Shadkeeper and a touch of Foam Off. Dont forget a cup of salt to 10 gallons for Shad and Herring...good bait shops will add this for you and supply their likely treated water.


----------



## Robert Eidson (May 9, 2012)

PM sent LaMon !!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (May 9, 2012)

This is what I use. Old sand filter tank. I have kept 5 doz Blue Backs for alive for three days, I did change the water out 3 times.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## brianj (May 9, 2012)

I use a 55 gallon plastic drum, cut down to about 40 gallons, fill with about 30g of water.  Simple aeration and filtration using pvc pipe, wet vac filter, and 500gph aerator from walmart (search brother hilljack's post).  1 cup of ice cream salt for every 10 gallons of water and I add a potatoe chip to keep the foam off.

WARNING  - i only used bluebacks one time, but treated them just like shad and had no issue.

Good luck!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 9, 2012)

whats the best thing to keep foam off?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 9, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> whats the best thing to keep foam off?



There are commercial made products just for that but one of the cheapest things to use is non dairy creamer from the grocery store.


----------



## joehughes1965 (May 10, 2012)

Dido on the Grayline.  I love my 25 gallon Sunshine Grayline.  It is double aerated, insulated and good filtration box.  Same recipe--of salt, shad keeper and foam off when needed.  I fill up well water the night before so don't have to worry about chlorine.  So far I have not ever had to add ice to the water.


----------



## DINK MASTER (May 10, 2012)

x2 on the Grayline. Pricey but worth it. Bait stays alive until you kill it !!


----------



## nkbigdog (May 11, 2012)

Had to sell my CC due to health. But I used a Super Bait Tank II and it's great 30 gal.  Loaned it to a friend and he just sold his boat..Going to pick it up this weekend. I use it if I go to the Re-Reg Dam on Carters. Just throw it in the back of the truck..Best investment I ever made.  Good luck!


----------



## striper sniper (May 11, 2012)

If your going to start fishing alot invest in a quality baittank. I have a super bait tank with filter and oxygen system. If you are just going to go once to try it out get the largest cooler you can fit on your boat. You will need a bubbler or some pump system to put oxygen in water. The bait store will tell you how many bluebacks will fit safely in your cooler and fill it up with water. Add bagged ice w/o clorine to it throughout the day and you should be fine. If you catch a nice striper lookout. You will be spending all your money on fishing equip.


----------



## jigman29 (May 11, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> whats the best thing to keep foam off?



I have used the stuff from bass pro but in a pinch I have used sunflower seeds or crushed up potato chips.


----------

